# Correct code for M-Plasty?



## wmiller (Sep 6, 2018)

What's the correct code to bill for M plasty closure?   I have read an article that states it should be intermediate or complex code series, but another source says to bill ATT (adjacent tissue transfer) codes 14000-14350.  What are ya'll billing for m-plasty?


----------



## ellzeycoding (Sep 13, 2018)

M-plasty repairs are controversial as to whether or not they should be coded as adjacent tissue transfer. Because the resultant defect is a straight-line repair, rather than one measurable in square centimeters, physicians need to make the determination independently as to whether an M-plasty constitutes an adjacent tissue transfer versus a complex repair (CPT codes 13100 to 13153).


----------

